

Name the variable for the go/no-go switch to take a job or hire an employee - jpg0rd0n
https://medium.com/@BrookeTAllen/name-the-variable-for-the-switch-that-says-you-should-take-a-job-or-hire-an-employee-7673b21043b1

======
jpg0rd0n
Isn't the "switch" just self-awareness? Or maybe just a kind of common sense.
Ultimately, we all make our own choices, and live with the consequences. When
we blame others, the "blame" is what we call the act of deflecting
responsibility for our actions. When we say we are forced to do something,
isn't that no more than saying that we said yes in order to avoid a
consequence that we thought was worse?

------
BrookeTAllen
HELP - I need a variable name soon because we are about to go into
production!!!

This story is about the one characteristic every employer wants in a boss and
every boss wants in an employee. You can tell what it is as soon as you read
the story, but I am looking a short name for this thing, something that can
serve as a self-evident variable name in code that would keep track if someone
has it or not.

And I need this variable name soon. So the more people who can make
suggestions the better.

Thanks!

------
vonnik
rapport empath skillz :)

~~~
BrookeTAllen
Those are good variables that you'd guess reading the title alone but not the
story.

But what are the variables that you would be suggested after reading the
story.

